# Whats wrong with Halloween?



## applejuice (Oct 27, 2011)

What's wrong with Halloween?
What is a holiday?
a time to celebrate and remember

Holidays are usually the most enjoyable days of the year, when family and friends gather together to eat, play games, and just plain enjoy being together. The word holiday means different things to different people around the world, but when I say holiday, I'm referring to a repeating celebration on the calendar, not necessarily a vacation. Holidays almost always have a very special meaning. For example, your birthday could be considered a holiday, because it is a day set aside every year to celebrate your birth. Christmas is a holiday set aside to celebrate the birth of Jesus Christ, the one Who came to earth to die for our sins. Resurrection Sunday celebrates the resurrection of Christ from the dead, and the U.S. Thanksgiving Day was created to thank God for His love and care.

Celebrating God's Enemy?
Unfortunately, there is one day that many people consider a holiday that ignores God completely. On October 31st of every year, millions of people in America and around the world celebrate “Halloween” (also known as the Day of the Dead). Many of these people view Halloween as a harmless day where children dress up in costumes and go door to door in their neighborhood asking for candy, but there are others who take Halloween very seriously. To some, Halloween truly is a “holy” day because it is set aside to worship the devil. Satan hates God and mankind very much, and wants to hurt us all. So it should make Christians very sad that so many people want to celebrate a day which was meant to give glory to God's enemy and hellish things.

What should followers of Christ do? Pray!
Maybe you want to know if it's okay to have a “Harvest Festival” or a “Harvest Party” on October 31. Here is a suggestion. Instead of having a party on the same special day that people worship our spiritual enemy, invite your friends over and ask them to pray with you. Pray for the safety of children that are out trick-or-treating. Pray that God would prevent people and even animals from being hurt or killed because of this day.

The Bible tells us in Ephesians 6:12 that we are in a war against Satan and his allies. It also tells Christians what to use as armor to protect ourselves (verses 13-17). Then in verse 18, I believe we are given the weapon: prayer. All you have to do to find out how powerful prayer can be is read the Old Testament; nearly every amazing thing that happened was a result of prayer.

You can still have a holiday…
If you want to have an autumn party, I suggest making it a celebration of life and God's goodness. Thank God that He provided a way for us to be saved from our sin and to live with Him forever, instead of being separated from Him for eternity. If you want to have a party, why not hold it sometime earlier in the fall, instead of on the day which celebrates God's enemy, death and ghoulish things? Set aside the 31st as a day to pray for all of those who are still trapped by Satan's lies. Don't help support a “holiday” which is based on bad things.

Romans 12:21 says “Be not overcome of evil, but overcome evil with good.” Even when everyone around does things that are not good, we need to stand up for what is right. We should not let Satan have the victory on October 31, but we should use our powerful weapon of prayer against him.

What does the Bible say?

1 Thessalonians 5:21-22 (“Test everything. Hold on to the good. Avoid every kind of evil.”)
James 1:27 (“keep oneself from being polluted by the world”)
3 John 1:11 (“do not imitate what is evil”)
Romans 12:9 (“abhor what is evil. Cling to what is good.”)
Deuteronomy 18:9-14 (do not learn to imitate detestable ways, including spiritists, sorcerers and witchcraft)
Ephesians 5:11-12 (“Have nothing to do with the fruitless deeds of darkness” / “live as children of light”)
1 Timothy 4:1 (don't “follow deceiving spirits and things taught by demons”)
1 Corinthians 10:21
2 Corinthians 6:14-17 (“what fellowship can light have with darkness?”)
Philippians 4:8 (think about pure, lovely, noble things)
1 Corinthians 11:1 (“follow the example of Christ”)
1 Corinthians 10:31 (“whatever you do, do everything for the glory of God”)
 James 4:7-8 (submit yourselves to God / resist the devil / purify your hearts)
Ezekiel 44:23 (“…teach my people… to distinguish between the unclean and the clean.”)
Proverbs 22:6 (“train a child in the way he should go”)
Matthew 18:6 (“if anyone causes one of these little ones who believe in me to sin…”)
Hosea 4:6 (“My people are destroyed for lack of knowledge.”)
John 3:19-20 (people love darkness instead of light)
Romans 13:12 (“put aside the deeds of darkness and put on the armor of light.”)
Ephesians 6:11-18 (“take your stand against the devil's schemes.”)
1 John 5:19
2 Chronicles 7:14

http://christiananswers.net/kids/halloween-kids.html


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Oct 27, 2011)

Religion and Halloween are not in conflict with each other. Dressing up like a pirate is not evil. As a matter of fact,  I commented to my wife just yesterday that the churches have been the cause of the loss of a fun memory that I enjoyed as a kid. No one "trick or treats" around here anymore. There are so many churches where I live so everyone goes to church for a trick or treat replacement called a "fall festival". If the religious have there way, it will eventually become a memory


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Oct 27, 2011)

applejuice said:


> What's wrong with Halloween?
> What is a holiday?
> a time to celebrate and remember
> 
> ...



 You stated, "Celebrate God's enemy", Religion makes people go crazy


----------



## jcinpc (Oct 27, 2011)

ya need to check your facts. isnt a dang thing wrong with good christians folks taking their kids trick or treating


----------



## applejuice (Oct 28, 2011)

jcinpc said:


> ya need to check your facts. isnt a dang thing wrong with good christians folks taking their kids trick or treating



I feel the same way. 
I just got that info from a site stating that it is not ok.


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 28, 2011)

applejuice said:


> I feel the same way.
> I just got that info from a site stating that it is not ok.



You can get stuff from sites on the internet that say capitalism is not ok.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 28, 2011)

From a Christian stand point, I have heard this mentioned several times. Friends parents, wal mart chats, blah blah ....

I just wanted to see if anyone here felt the same way. Taking your kids trick or treating is not worshiping the devil, but some people feel diff.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## JB0704 (Oct 28, 2011)

applejuice said:


> From a Christian stand point, I have heard this mentioned several times. Friends parents, wal mart chats, blah blah ....



I do know several who think it's wrong.  I think they are missing out on a good time.  When I was a kid, I didn't care one bit about anything but the candy.  It had nothing to do with anything else for me.  So I want my kids to go.  Its fun.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 28, 2011)

JB0704 said:


> I do know several who think it's wrong.  I think they are missing out on a good time.  When I was a kid, I didn't care one bit about anything but the candy.  It had nothing to do with anything else for me.  So I want my kids to go.  Its fun.



Me too, its about dressing up and kids getting candy. Its more of a neighborhood block party than anything. Most areas are safer than normal with police activity and parents strolling the street.


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 28, 2011)

JB0704 said:


> I do know several who think it's wrong.  I think they are missing out on a good time.  When I was a kid, I didn't care one bit about anything but the candy.  It had nothing to do with anything else for me.  So I want my kids to go.  Its fun.





applejuice said:


> Me too, its about dressing up and kids getting candy. Its more of a neighborhood block party than anything. Most areas are safer than normal with police activity and parents strolling the street.


----------



## Huntinfool (Oct 28, 2011)

I will say, I would have an issue with a church hosting a haunted house (i.e. the video posted).  

Is Halloween evil in the way we celebrate it at this point?  Heck no!  Let the kids go get candy.  But, we do have to be honest, lots of people encourage their kids to dress up like axe murderers and watch and do things that are not consistent with Christian morals/values/beliefs.  Not sure what good comes of that from the Christian perspective.  Wanna dress up like Spider man?  Power ranger?  Princess?   Have at it.  Maybe, though, we should shy away from the "Nightmare on Elm Street" costumes.

I think there is a distinction though, for the Christian in how you celebrate it.  If you are celebrating the dead, death, "slasher movies", etc....things that are not edifying...then no, you shouldn't celebrate it that way if you are a Christian.

If you want to let your kids dress up and go out getting candy from neighbors, there is absolutely nothing in the world wrong with that.


----------



## pnome (Oct 28, 2011)

I look at it as a celebration of bats and spiders!  It's like their own holiday!

This time of year I like to think about why I'm thankful there are bats and spiders.  They sure do eat a lot of bugs!!


----------



## centerpin fan (Oct 28, 2011)

This is the kind of thread that makes me miss BeenHuntn.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 28, 2011)

centerpin fan said:


> This is the kind of thread that makes me miss BeenHuntn.



Just did a search 



 he had some opinions for sure


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Oct 28, 2011)

applejuice said:


> I feel the same way.
> _*I just got that info from a site stating that it is not ok.*_


LOL, I was wondering if this was taken from somewhere else. I thought I remembered you as "non legalistic".


----------



## applejuice (Oct 28, 2011)

1gr8bldr said:


> [/B][/I][/COLOR]LOL, I was wondering if this was taken from somewhere else. I thought I remembered you as "non legalistic".



Yeah , some site about why its bad. 

I was just seeing if we had any members that werent going to let their kids trick or treat because something is wrong with it.


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 28, 2011)

27 seconds in:

"We don't believe in haunted. We don't believe in ghosts"


----------



## gtparts (Oct 28, 2011)

Love the results of the pumpkin sacrifice...... pumpkin bread, pumpkin rolls, pumpkin soup, and my all-time favorite pumpkin dish....... pie (with whipped cream)!

Just chalk me up as ghoulish when it comes to pumpkin pie.


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 28, 2011)

pnome said:


> I look at it as a celebration of bats and spiders! It's like their own holiday!
> 
> This time of year I like to think about why I'm thankful there are bats and spiders. They sure do eat a lot of bugs!!


 
Well, I've never thought about it that way, but agree 100%!  I love bats!

In the early 00's from our 'ol lakehouse me and the misses would sit out at dusk... cheerin' them on as they started their night bug feast!  One year we saw at least 6 above our home.  They were great entertainment!


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Oct 28, 2011)

Anything that makes people decorate their yards as morgues, graveyards, murder scenes, or crapholes in general has to be inherently bad.  

Then again, with some of the costumes some women wear these days, I'm coming around on the whole Halloween thing.


----------



## vowell462 (Oct 29, 2011)

:clap





Six million dollar ham said:


> Anything that makes people decorate their yards as morgues, graveyards, murder scenes, or crapholes in general has to be inherently bad.
> 
> Then again, with some of the costumes some women wear these days, I'm coming around on the whole Halloween thing.



 yep. Ill be at a Halloween costume party tonight just for that reason. And drinking beer on the sidelines. Dont worry though fellas, i wont smoke any of the devils lettuce.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Oct 29, 2011)

vowell462 said:


> :clap
> 
> yep. Ill be at a Halloween costume party tonight just for that reason. And drinking beer on the sidelines. Dont worry though fellas, i wont smoke any of the devils lettuce.


----------



## gordon 2 (Oct 29, 2011)

applejuice said:


> What's wrong with Halloween?
> What is a holiday?
> a time to celebrate and remember
> 
> ...





This holliday brings in 3 billion $ in candy items in households. It is a boost to the economy from sugar and colouring mixers and long term exellent income for dentistry, insulin makers... etc. Now if only Atlas Shrug could figure out how gift giving could be institutionalized for "Hollow"wean, it could be another 9 for a candidate's platform.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Oct 29, 2011)

Nothing is wrong with Halloween.

30 some odd years ago, when I was a kid, we all dressed up, went out trick-or-treating, and had a great time. Devil worship and the like had nothing to do with anything.

Churches didn't seem to have a problem with it then, it just seems in the last ten or fifteen years Halloween has become "evil" and been replaced by "Fall Festival" and other lame stuff.

Can't we just let kids be kids for a while and not try to put adult meanings and feelings on what is basically a kids' holiday?


----------



## mtnwoman (Oct 29, 2011)

When I was a kid, and that was about 200 yrs ago...lol...besides playing kick the can, halloween and Christmas was the only fun we had. Halloween rocked. Until just a few years ago, I always dressed up for halloween, and I might this halloween with the kidlets.

Here's me quite a few years ago.....guess who I am, I'm the one in black....


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 29, 2011)

"Prince" or Michael J.

.


----------



## mossyback8874 (Oct 30, 2011)

It's a personal decision and a personal conviction for some.  My family doesn't celebrate Halloween, but I won't judge those who do.  For me, the original intent and spirit of the holiday is not positive.  Flame away!


----------



## mtnwoman (Oct 30, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> "Prince" or Michael J.
> 
> .



Prince...and I won the contest...lol. I looked better in person. That was an old pic that I scanned so it didn't turn out so good. I was skinny then....


----------



## gtparts (Oct 31, 2011)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Nothing is wrong with Halloween.
> 
> 30 some odd years ago, when I was a kid, we all dressed up, went out trick-or-treating, and had a great time. Devil worship and the like had nothing to do with anything.
> 
> ...



Certainly, some will attribute Fall Festivals to churches and Christians who have adopted a negative perspective of Halloween celebration, but it is my view that the dangers that have arisen in recent years concerning the trick-or-treating have had the most effect in the recent phenomenon of Trunk or Treat and Fall Festivals, both secular and "religious". My grandson is decidedly safer there than tripping over things in the dark, taking candy from strangers, and contending with older children with poor manners, mischievious intent, or out-right malice. I don't think Fall Festivals are in the same category as "other lame stuff". Their primary purpose is to provide an enjoyable and safe gathering for children and families. It is one way in which churches are a relevant, non-threatening part of the larger community.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Nov 1, 2011)

gtparts said:


> Certainly, some will attribute Fall Festivals to churches and Christians who have adopted a negative perspective of Halloween celebration, but it is my view that the dangers that have arisen in recent years concerning the trick-or-treating have had the most effect in the recent phenomenon of Trunk or Treat and Fall Festivals, both secular and "religious". My grandson is decidedly safer there than tripping over things in the dark, taking candy from strangers, and contending with older children with poor manners, mischievious intent, or out-right malice. I don't think Fall Festivals are in the same category as "other lame stuff". Their primary purpose is to provide an enjoyable and safe gathering for children and families. It is one way in which churches are a relevant, non-threatening part of the larger community.


 
I'll have to agree with that, it certainly isn't the same world I grew up in.

It just irks me when groups want to make Halloween into something "evil".


----------



## Oldstick (Nov 1, 2011)

I was thinking about this subject the other day as well.  I know my parents always stressed to us that haloween was not a holiday and not a celebration of any kind (in their opinion).  It was just an old tradition where kids got to dress up and canvass around the neighborhood for candy.

And we taught our kids the same thing, just a day for harmless fun and feeble attempts to decorate with scary sounding critters.

Where things went downhill, IMO, was somewhere during my childhood or teen years, adults started hijacking the whole concept with elaborate, expensive and deinitely "adult only" costume parties.

I'm not the morals police for adults, but I think any parents participating in that stuff are sending the wrong message to their kids.  That goes for any other day of the year as well.


----------



## Huntinfool (Nov 3, 2011)

> "Prince" or Michael J.



Ronnie...you're crazy!  I can see prince.  But that doesn't look a THING like Michael J. Fox!


----------



## sgtstinky (Nov 28, 2011)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Nothing is wrong with Halloween.
> 
> 30 some odd years ago, when I was a kid, we all dressed up, went out trick-or-treating, and had a great time. Devil worship and the like had nothing to do with anything.
> 
> ...



I agree


----------

